
Ask HN: BountySplit.com – Find Anything. You post it, we find it - sharemywin
Post anything, offer a bounty and let people find it for you.<p>Similar to MITs solution to the DARPA Challenge:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;DARPA_Network_Challenge" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;DARPA_Network_Challenge</a><p>Was submitted as a Apply since it&#x27;s just an idea it probably is better as a Ask HN.
======
mtmail
Is this the URL [http://www.bountysplit.com/](http://www.bountysplit.com/) ? I
see a godaddy parked domain page (or with adblocker an empty page)

~~~
mtmail
Oh wait, you used 'APPLY HN', so it's still at idea stage.

Is your application one sentence? Other use a format like this
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11482593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11482593)

~~~
sharemywin
Problem: there are things that are just really hard to find using existing
websites/marketplaces. The net is pretty good at finding: X but X and Y and Z
gets pretty difficult. Also, there are a lot of things people just don't put
out on the net.

Solution: Offer a bounty. instead of paying ebay 15% or a recruiter: $10,000
put the bounty out on the site. And let users find what your looking for.

The algorithm: "We're giving $2000 per balloon to the first person to send us
the correct coordinates, but that's not all -- we're also giving $1000 to the
person who invited them. Then we're giving $500 whoever invited the inviter,
and $250 to whoever invited them, and so on .." \- Wikipedia

The Team: Me, Software developer with 15 years experience. I've worked as a
developer and consultant for several large companies and industries including:
Nationwide, NetJets, OSU, State of Ohio, State of Florida . And you: anyone
interested in this idea. It would take a small community to get the project
off the ground. The coding part of this is trivial.

What the money is for: I would use half the money to cover expenses while I
coded it. The other $10,000 would go for the most interesting post/bounty that
gets paid out.

------
sharemywin
Works off the idea of Six degrees of separation.

